# Energizer 8v batteries 170AH



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

The 20 hr AH rating alone on a lead acid means next to nothing for EV purposes. You really need to calculate the peukert's coefficient and truely do the math of what you'll get for how you plan to use the battery (i.e. 80 DOD over 45 minutes, or maybe only 20% DOD one way and doing that twice a day will give two very different Ah capacities). All of this comes from the nature of the chemical reaction required between the available surface area of lead and acid in the battery.

I did a test with a Costco 115Ah battery and drained it over 45 minutes. I got just over 30Ah out of it before reaching 80% DOD. If I did this test with an equal Trojan battery we'd see that instead of only getting roughly 30% of the 20Hr rating I'd get closer to 55%. There is also a 20 pound difference in these batteries despite having the same ratings. This is because the Trojans have more lead and more surface area so the reaction can happen quicker.

You can learn everything about the math here http://www.smartgauge.co.uk/peukert2.html

Anyways try to get the peuker's effect coeffcient from them. If they are good batteries they'll be proud to announce it or at least give a second Ah rating like 5hr rating in which you can do the math to get the coefficient and calculate any time rating you want.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Great info, Brian.

Hondacrzy- if they can't/won't give you the numbers you need for the Peukert's equations, see if they will give you a table of Ah capacity down to at least the 1-hour rate, or a table of "Reserve Capacity Minutes" down to at least the 125A drain.

FYI- the US8GVC is rated at 100 Ah at the 1 hour rate (not shabby!) and 50 minutes at 125A. I'd bet if the Energizer/JC battery is significantly cheaper than the Interstate/US battery, it doesn't stack up at the higher rates.


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

read carefully through the site. I notice you dont mention sams anywhere in your posting???

these batteries, and others like it (maxx29, etc) die quickly in an ev


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> FYI- the US8GVC is rated at 100 Ah at the 1 hour rate (not shabby!) and 50 minutes at 125A. I'd bet if the Energizer/JC battery is significantly cheaper than the Interstate/US battery, it doesn't stack up at the higher rates.


For those interested it's actually US8VGC in case you want to try and google them.


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

You have to pick through a lot of different files, but they have some good info on their batteries (US Battery). However, I can't find battery weights at all. Rather important for us 

Anybody find this data yet for US Battery?

EDIT: I found this data in their promotional pdf files...


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

I have 12 of these in my 96 volt Honda Civic for about 8 months now and they seem to be good. I don't have any complaints about them(knock on wood) and they haven't been babied either. The range is 40 miles to 50%. What's the safe zone for discharging lead acid batteries? 

Truthfully, how much better are Trojans or other brands compared to the Energizer? I want to know for my next EV which will be a 120 volt Toyota truck.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Folks -
I recently completed my first conversion using 15 EGC8v Energizers. I believe they are rated at 170ah. My controller is a Kelly 12600B - D&D ES-31B motor. I'll admit to limited electrical knowledge proven by the fact that the lil bastard bit me twice during installation. My expertise is more in the area of vehicle restoration and thus far I have not had the balls to laptop the controller and make any adjustments other than the factory settings. 
I bought the cheap Energizers believing that since I'm still on the learning curve, theres a good chance I will blow my first battery pack. I already blew my first amp meter due to incorrect wiring (completely vaporized a 1 ft run of 16ga wire) . I have only driven the car approximately 60 miles since completion and while this is limited test results here is my opinion of the batteries:
At full charge (if I can believe CC - completely charged reading on my Quickcharger) my hand held meter reads 133v. In my understanding of LA batteries this is a healthy indication of approx 8.86v per battery and the Beetle is quite responsive in first and second gear. In fact the acceleration is far better than that of the stock ICE. I find however that this extra power quickly fades after half dozen or so stop & go's. I do not
EV drive the car as my aim is to break in the batteries and brushes so I push it a little. My current range is approx. 15 to 20 miles at 70% DOD.
Should I hope the range will increase after 30 -40 recharges? Or am I near
it's peak thanks to Pukert? Has anyone here tweaked a Kelly with a laptop? I'd appreciate any advice.
Roy


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Voltswagen said:


> My current range is approx. 15 to 20 miles at 70% DOD.
> Should I hope the range will increase after 30 -40 recharges? Or am I near
> it's peak thanks to Pukert? Has anyone here tweaked a Kelly with a laptop? I'd appreciate any advice.
> Roy


Grats on the completion of your project!

I believe I read a number of something like 90% capacity for LA batteries when they are new and after the say 40 full cycles they will be at their peak. Another 10% of course only gives you a mile or two just doing some basic math.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

bblocher said:


> Grats on the completion of your project!
> 
> I believe I read a number of something like 90% capacity for LA batteries when they are new and after the say 40 full cycles they will be at their peak. Another 10% of course only gives you a mile or two just doing some basic math.


What about motor brushes? Any projections on how many miles until they are fully seated?


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Voltswagen said:


> What about motor brushes? Any projections on how many miles until they are fully seated?


I'm not sure how long that takes (I'd guess within a hundred miles or so) and also not sure how much that could affect range(again guessing here, but probably no more than 10%). 

So again with all this guessing go on, I wouldn't expect more than a 5 mile total range gain and that's probably really pushing it.

Hopefully somebody with some first hand experience can answer better.


----------



## patzke (Nov 1, 2008)

Where are these batteries purchased?

What was the conclusion on them? Yes or no? haha

EDIT: Good or Bad?


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought mine at Sam's Club for $76.00 each + tax.
Also they charge a $9.00 per battery disposal fee but if you are exchanging batteries they also credit you with a $9.00 per battery core credit so you net out flat. 
In my case they, I was not exchanging batteries so they tried to charge me a $9.00 per battery disposal fee. I pointed out to the manager that this was a new installation so I had no batteries to dispose of and they relucantly dropped the $9.00 disposal fee.
Roy


----------

